# Hop Rhizome Split/swap



## fraser_john (18/6/08)

I have only had my hops in the ground for 1 season and I note that they have grown significantly, I also admit to not knowing a lot about how they grow under the ground.

However, I am otherwise a half competant gardner and suspect that like bulbs and such, they can probably be dug up and the main plant split along the main root growths where offshoot buds are forming!

If this is the case, rather than buying on ebay and paying a fortune, would we not be better off arranging swaps for varieties?

I have tettnang and goldings, though as I say, for just one year in the ground, I do not think they would be ready for splitting till next year. But others with well established vines might want to think about it?


----------



## Quintrex (18/6/08)

I've got a spare goldings rhizome, would consider swap for tettnang or perle! 
anyone local up for it... or even better, going to the vic case swap
located in ascot vale
Q


----------



## Fents (18/6/08)

Quintrex said:


> I've got a spare goldings rhizome, would consider swap for tettnang or perle!
> anyone local up for it... or even better, going to the vic case swap
> located in ascot vale
> Q



I've got a Tett zome in a pot your welcome to dig up and split for yourself at the swap if your heart so desires.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/6/08)

But what if someone finds your Tett offensive?

h34r:


----------



## Fents (18/6/08)

Just cause my Tetts small dosnt mean you have to tease me spillsy.


----------



## Quintrex (18/6/08)

Cheers Fents, did you bury the main bine at the end of summer? or are there multiple rhizomes?

I don't think you can split a single rhizome, although someone more knowledgeable may be able to correct me, otherwise we might have to wait till spring and i'll swap you some cuttings!

Cheers
Q


----------



## Fents (18/6/08)

got it last season..its already grown had a season in the pot its in now (didnt get a harvest tho). we'll find out soon enough i guess.


----------



## Quintrex (18/6/08)

Fents said:


> got it last season..its already grown had a season in the pot its in now (didnt get a harvest tho). we'll find out soon enough i guess.



Ah, afaik they don't grow extra rhizomes by themselves, what you've got to do is bury the main bine at the end of the season and then come spring(?) you can chop up segments of it that have grown roots. Otherwise wait until it starts growing in spring and we can swap some cuttings.

Q


----------



## rough60 (18/6/08)

so are you saying you either let the main bine grow and get hops or bury it and get rhizomes.
if so, can you bury the main bine to get rhizomes and allow others to grow for hops.
I've just bought my first rhizomes so any info appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Quintrex (19/6/08)

rough60 said:


> so are you saying you either let the main bine grow and get hops or bury it and get rhizomes.
> if so, can you bury the main bine to get rhizomes and allow others to grow for hops.
> I've just bought my first rhizomes so any info appreciated.
> Cheers



At the end of the hop growing season when the growth dies off, bury the main bine under some earth, come spring dig it up and any sections with roots growing off can be chopped up into sections and transplanted.

Q


----------



## rough60 (19/6/08)

cheers Q thanks


----------



## afromaiko (19/6/08)

Quintrex said:


> At the end of the hop growing season when the growth dies off, bury the main bine under some earth, come spring dig it up and any sections with roots growing off can be chopped up into sections and transplanted.
> 
> Q



Swapping rhizomes sounds like a great idea. I've got some on order and wondering about this too. So it sounds like I can plant them now and then in a couple of months will be able to split them up into multiple plants already? Will those additional plants continue to grow as normal for this season? 

But how invasive are these things if I end up leaving them as-is.. will they end up taking over the garden bed and/or possibly smothering other plants or veges that might be growing there?


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (19/6/08)

Hey guys , last season I took some cuttings from my hersbrucker early and late in the season . What are the chances of the late season cuttings regrowing this season . I ask this because the early cuttings grew to about 3m but the late season cuttings while didnt grow much ,they did hang around for awhile longer than the original ? I'd be up for a cutting swap aswell .


----------



## Quintrex (19/6/08)

afromaiko said:


> Swapping rhizomes sounds like a great idea. I've got some on order and wondering about this too. So it sounds like I can plant them now and then in a couple of months will be able to split them up into multiple plants already? Will those additional plants continue to grow as normal for this season?
> 
> But how invasive are these things if I end up leaving them as-is.. will they end up taking over the garden bed and/or possibly smothering other plants or veges that might be growing there?



Maybe I haven't been clear enough, the hop plant grows from spring to summer mainly, dies off through autumn into winter. Once the plant starts dying off in autumn, cut the main bine back to around 1-2 feet and plant it under 3 inches of dirt, after leaving this to grow some roots over the winter period it can be carefully dug up in springtime and any sections with roots growing off of it, can be divided into sections and planted.

BTW turns out I was wrong, when a hop crown gets big enough you can cut off/split sections of it.
Quoted from
http://www.crannogales.com/HopsManual.pdf

"Hops plants produce both rhizomes and true roots. Each
crown, or root ball, is made up of both types of roots. True
roots become quite woody as they mature and grow in size,
and do not produce reproductive buds. Rhizomes, which
tend to grow just under the surface of the soil and which
ray out from the centre of the crown, are thick and juicy,
with marked buds and rootlets. The most common method
of reproduction of hops commercially is by cutting off and
replanting these rhizomes."


----------



## Quintrex (19/6/08)

buster3931 said:


> Hey guys , last season I took some cuttings from my hersbrucker early and late in the season . What are the chances of the late season cuttings regrowing this season . I ask this because the early cuttings grew to about 3m but the late season cuttings while didnt grow much ,they did hang around for awhile longer than the original ? I'd be up for a cutting swap aswell .



I guess all you can do is dig them up and look how much rhizome/roots they have devoloped, that'd give you the best idea.

Q


----------



## kirem (19/6/08)

I have about 12 varieties.

I have dug them up and cut up a rhizome into multiple pieces. A rhizome is basically a starch storage, so cut off enough so when it shots it has enough stored energy and a couple of buds to shoot from.

I'll see where this thread goes and might get involved in a swap.


----------



## Big Kev (21/6/08)

I'm considering making my own hops, and just wondering, what is the procedure.

Can you plant them in pots, or soil only?

What do you do with them once they're ready? Is there a better procedure than cooking them at 60degc for 12 hours?

I read through that pps that somebody posted, and it really doesn't give you the bare bones of what needs to be done. Do we cut them? Boil them whole? etc.

What procedures do you guys use from prunin' to brewin'?


----------



## Barramundi (23/6/08)

i like this concept of rhizome swapping but i dont have any rhizomes yet , maybe next year ....


----------



## Quintrex (23/6/08)

I've got a Cluster or goldings rhizome up for swap

Anyone got a perle or mt hood they want to swap?


----------



## Quintrex (3/7/08)

Quintrex said:


> I've got a Cluster or goldings rhizome up for swap
> 
> Anyone got a perle or mt hood they want to swap?



Both gone! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Blackfish (11/7/08)

I have 2 Tettnanger rhizomes which I cut out of this monster, which was moved to a sunnier spot last weekend. Anyone interested in swapping?


----------



## fraser_john (11/7/08)

fhgwgads said:


> I have 2 Tettnanger rhizomes which I cut out of this monster, which was moved to a sunnier spot last weekend. Anyone interested in swapping?



Hop porno! I do not need a tettnanger, but I am sure someone will jump at this!


----------



## Hashie (11/7/08)

I'd love to take one off your hands fhgwgads, but The split I had I have already organised to give away tomorrow.

If you don't mind me paying the postage and the promise of a swap next season, I'll happily take one.


----------



## akroplane1 (11/7/08)

fhgwgads said:


> I have 2 Tettnanger rhizomes which I cut out of this monster, which was moved to a sunnier spot last weekend. Anyone interested in swapping?



would you be interested in selling one of them?


----------



## Sprungmonkey (11/7/08)

Fully recommend fhgwgads zomes to anyone trading/swaping/buying.I was lucky to get one - they look nice and strong. Cheers mate.


----------



## jagerbrau (18/7/08)

very interested in this hop swap idea, but as yet no hops. would be interested in buying some off of SA AHB if any around in german or english varities. then swap later.


----------



## johnno (18/7/08)

They can also be propogated as well.
As posted by Sosman a few years back. 
I have in the past succesfully done that and given plants away that way. I do not know what happened to them as I never heard back from where they went. I also do not know if they will produce hops that way as I am not an agriculturist. But I cannot see why they wouldn't.

So if people want to genuinly give them away, you could practically start a lot of plants over spring/summer.

I have to say I am suprised at some of the prices that are being asked and I think it is a ripoff. These things can make giant rootballs in 2/3 years under the right conditions and you could also get a lot of rhizomes from there as well.

Best way to stop people selling them is for people to give them away. 

Share the hoppiness.

johnno


----------



## Batz (18/7/08)

johnno said:


> Best way to stop people selling them is for people to give them away.
> 
> Share the hoppiness.
> 
> johnno




In agreement with you there johnno  

Batz


----------



## jagerbrau (18/7/08)

Im with you both. May be small charges some time to cover costs, but what you see being asked. like some one said in previous post, only what it cost me.


----------



## Frank (18/7/08)

jagerbrau said:


> very interested in this hop swap idea, but as yet no hops. would be interested in buying some off of SA AHB if any around in german or english varities. then swap later.






johnno said:


> So if people want to genuinly give them away, you could practically start a lot of plants over spring/summer.
> 
> I have to say I am suprised at some of the prices that are being asked and I think it is a ripoff. These things can make giant rootballs in 2/3 years under the right conditions and you could also get a lot of rhizomes from there as well.
> 
> ...



Hi guys,
I agree completely with giving hop rhizomes away, please have a look at this thread if you are in South Australia.
I have split up some POR rhizomes from Wally, around 20-25 plants are currently available, and a few Golding from braufrau. Still a few more people I need to contact to continue this process, end of FY and new budgets have slowed me up. 
I am splitting rhizomes and potting them on to give away to AHB members for the cost of 1 long neck of your finest. 
Feel free to leave expressions of interest in receiving hops on the Propagating Hop thread, please don't PM yet, until I can guarantee actively growing plants.
Boston


----------

